# Wiring a series of turnouts?



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, in these photos I've temporarily set up my loco. terminal/yard. I've been doing some research on wiring turnouts but am a little confused on how to wire up a series of turnouts in a yard. These are Micro engineering N scale code 55 #6 insulated frog turnouts except for the curved turnouts which are Atlas code 55 insulated frogs. 
I would like to automate them using Tortoise switch machines but that would be 7 in a row. Is that the preferred method? By doing so I could also power the frogs through the Tortoise internal switching by soldering a feeder from the frog.
I've been reading Allan Gartner's "Wiring for DCC' & he recommends dropping feeders on the frog rails, point rails & stock rails to the bus line. Adding up all those feeder wires on 7 turnouts seem like overkill & has my head spinning just thinking about all that wire. Instead, couldn't I just solder all 7 together & drop 1 pair of feeder wires to the bus? I do realize I need to use insulated joiners where I come off the main in order to make the yard it's own district. Thanks in advance for any help that can be given...................Al.
Oh by the way, this setup is no where near complete & I've been playing around with it for the better part of a month.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Tortoise motors do a fine job, but for a yard I'd like to
recommend twin coil motors controlled through a diode 
matrix.

You have one momentary button in each yard track on your panel. You push the
button in the destination track and it sets all points in your route.
This is done using inexpensive diodes to pass the current from
turnout to turnout. (actually the diodes run from terminal
to terminal on a barrier strip) Since diodes pass current in one way only
there is no back feed. You would want a Capacitor Discharge Unit
to feed the buttons.

I don't know why you would want to isolate your yard (assuming
that big layout will be DCC) unless you are setting up
a system of power blocks. But if you have electrofrogs you'll
need insulated joiners between the frog rails and adjacent tracks.

Are you sure the frogs are not powered by internal wiring
in the turnout? Some makes are and if so you would not
need the drops for them. Othere power them through
the terminals on Tortoise motors.

Don


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

DonR said:


> The Tortoise motors do a fine job, but for a yard I'd like to
> recommend twin coil motors controlled through a diode
> matrix.
> 
> ...


Hi Don & thanks for the reply. I just read up on interlocking turnout control & it looks like the best option for the yard tracks. Any recommendation for twin coil switch machines?

Yes, "that big layout" is DCC using NCE PowerCab with possibly a NCE SB5 booster (in the future) for walk around ability. I want to set up power districts so I have the ability to isolate any shorts that will arise. 

The ME turnouts have isolated frogs with a small metal tab attached to the bottom of the frog for soldering a feeder to a Tortoise- for instance.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Peco PL10 twin coil motors attached directly to my Peco Insulfrog turnouts.
But they also can be attached to the bottom of the benchwork
to throw the points. Depending on the depth of your benchwork you
may need to get the model with E, for extended throw rod.

The Atlas twin coil motors are adequate also. I have heard little
problem with them, Atlas problem is the turnout itself.

Is this the turnout you have. The link shows that the turnout
has built in power routing for the frog so you should not
need external frog connections.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

What interlocking yard turnout control have you found?
Since the diode matrix is so simple and dependable I haven't
looked at other systems.

The Digitrax PM42 is an interesting device for power district control. It
can handle 4 of them, or maybe 3, and the 4th unit used as a
Reverse loop controller.

http://stuccu.com/s/Digitrax+PM42-M...878566&caid=54785d04b1b1c628ac0764b1&device=c

Don


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

DonR said:


> I use Peco PL10 twin coil motors attached directly to my Peco Insulfrog turnouts.
> But they also can be attached to the bottom of the benchwork
> to throw the points. Depending on the depth of your benchwork you
> may need to get the model with E, for extended throw rod.
> ...


Don, the ME turnouts I have do not have internal routing for the frog & nether does the Atlas curved turnouts-they need to be connect to a Tortoise or the like.

I haven't looked at any particular ITC at this time but I do see that Fifer Hobby has the Peco PL10E & also the mounting bracket-PL9. They also sell a Miniatronics captive discharge unit that can handle up to 10 switch motors-is this captive discharge unit considered an ITC? I will look at the Digitrax PM42 also.

I found a site called: Interlocking Turnout Control by George Schreyer that gives a good description on the subject & seems easy to understand for someone like me that never thought of this option..............Thanks again.......Al.


----------

